# Iris Ranola WINS WPBA BCA GenerationPool Qualifer!



## AnitoKid (Apr 10, 2008)

*Iris Ranola WINS WPBA BCA GenerationPool Qualifer!*





Congratulations to *Iris Ranola*, who won the WPBA BCA GenerationPool.com Qualifier 
at Billiards on Main in Galesburg, Illinois!

Much thanks for looking, everyone!

**more here, friends!*


----------

